# How to manage prediabetes?



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

I tried a search for this topic, but it didn't work, so went back a few pages and didn't find anything.

Last week at my physical my 8 hr. fasting blood sugar was 122. The Dr. didn't say I had prediabetes, but told me NO SUGAR!

I know it can be controlled by diet and exercise, but I have a very difficult time with the exercise part because I have severe arthritis in my lower back which allows me only to walk 10 minutes at a time before it becomes too painful.

Does anyone have this condition, and what do you snack on? Are there any alternative plants that naturally lower blood sugar?

Thanks for any information you can give me!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Eat a lot of fruits and veggies. If it has flour, sugar (usually words ending in "ose" is sugar) and avoid processed foods. If you can't pronounce a word in the ingredient list then don't eat it. My husband snacks on veggies, almonds, walnuts and some fruits. Fruits have natural sugars and bananas are the worst so eat those (bananas) once and a while. Dairy has quite a bit of sugar in it too. Supposedly exercise does help with arthritis pain and I have it in my entire spine. Forcing myself to get up and move has actually improved the pain levels tremedously. They make bicycle pedeling devices that you can use while sitting in a chair. Eliptical machines are easy on the joints since they did not jar them. If you are overweight lose the extra weight (it comes off easily if you are avoiding the flour, sugar, and processed foods. If your weight is fine, try to avoid gaining.

I don't have prediabetes, but am predisposed to diabetes because of family history. Eating whole grains, fruits, veggies, and avoiding eating a lot of meat has been the biggest help. If you grocery shop 80% of your buys should be from the outer parimeter of the store if that helps any.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Cut out all wheat/gluten and refined sugars. Focus on fruits veggies fish chicken etc.. My father had diabetes. He went gluten free and his diabetes went away. No more meds.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Cut down on starchy carbohydrates and limit items with sugar (including some fruits). 
Starch turns into sugar in the body, so simple carbs (white flour, rice, potatoes, etc) are used like sugar in the body--avoid them or eat in very small amounts.

Look up low glycemic foods and stick with those. The Mediterranean diet is supposed to be good at lowering blood sugar in the early stages of diabetes as it is rather low glycemic. 

http://www.webmd.com/diabetes/news/...editerranean-diet-combats-diabetes-study-says

As to supplements, a lot of people have good luck with cinnamon in the early stages. Be sure you are buying true cinnamon, and not what is sold in the spice section in the grocery store. Look for Ceylon cinnamon, not cassia. 
Also magnesium has been shown to help stabilize blood sugar.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Some more information here....

I have avoided the white stuff (potatoes, white rice, white bread) for quite awhile to lose some weight and I have, but could lose another 15 lbs. I rarely eat anything processed.

I only drink almond milk with no sugar added, but do eat low fat cheese in salads. Diabetes does run in my family, but it is the people who are overweight.

I didn't know bananas were the worst fruit for sugar, so will cut them out although I was eating only half a small one a day.

Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I understand that you have health issues preventing you from high impact exercise.
That is not an excuse not to work out at all though.  
I really like www.fitnessblender.com for FREE and sensible exercise routines.

Here is one that shows some modifications for low impact beginners.
You have to start somewhere. Just listen to your body and never give up on your health.

http://www.fitnessblender.com/video...tal-body-workout-for-beginner-to-intermediate


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Pat-wcWI said:


> I didn't know bananas were the worst fruit for sugar, so will cut them out although I was eating only half a small one a day.


My hubby was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes last year and his favorite fruit is bananas. He still eats them, but only once or twice a week. We switched to a Mediterranean diet (for the most part) and he lost 50 lbs in about 5 months just from diet alone. We are hoping he can get off meds soon since his sugars are really good and his last a1c tests were on the low normal side. There is type 2 on my dad's side and so far it has been weight related. My grandmother had it, but was not overweight and was never overweight. Our biggest challenge was getting rid of fats that were in meat form. We like our steak! I searched online for vegetarian recipes and found some that we really love. 

I tend to graze all day so I make it a point to keep veggies and fruit as ready to eat as possible. If I buy nuts, we try to portion them out so serving sized bags. The other big change that I think helped my husband is getting rid of the "diet" flavored water he had been drinking. We use infuser bottles to make flavored water with fruit, veggies and herbs. At times when we are hungry, we drink flavored water. It seems to satisfy the craving to want to eat something.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Watch out for fruits that have a high sugar level like pineapple and any dried fruit. You can still have some but in small, spaced out amts.

A good friend of mine has RA and she has used the pool at a YWCA that is relatively cheap and they do water exercise classes. She says she feels so much better when she goes 3X a week. 

I'm going to get an A1C test soon to see where I'm at. I have already started to reduce simple carbs and sugar. Both of my parents developed type II after age 60. 

I'm using more cinnamon in cooking, even in savory dishes.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

What a wonderful opportunity ou have! Because you know there is a problem, you can act now to ease the strain on your body!

If I were you, I would change my diet to be closer to the diabetic diet: Small meals and frequent snacks and decrease the starches.

Now that tells you what NOT to do, but what you probably need to start out with is WHAT DO I EAT?????

A wonderful starting point for your next few meals is to figure on protein-preferably lean protein- and non starchy vegetables and small amounts of grain products. 

In other words, instead of eating a bowl of cereal and milk for breakfast, think scrambled eggs and one piece of toast. Go ahead and have a sandwich for lunch, but do not eat the chips and/or fries with that. If you want spaghetti and meatballs for dinner, think meatballs and spaghetti in that you need to eat mostly meatballs and only a little spaghetti.

For vegetables, think lettuce, cabbage, bell peppers, celery, and cucumbers. There are other non-starchy vegetables but this will get you off to a good start!

For between meal snacks, a piece of toast or a few saltines or perhaps 2 graham crackers.
................................................

The above is to get you started, and to make it easier for you to figure out what you are going to eat for the next few days, while you learn how to give your pancreas a break so that it can do a better job, and do it without straining so darned hard!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

OH! 

I also have trouble exercising. So, I do things like sit in a big comfy chair and lift light hand weights. I put a weight on my knee and I lift it up and down for a while. Etc. 

This increases my endurance and makes me less tired during the day. Especially since I do my exercises in the afternoon or evening, so I have my first burst of energy for what I WANT to do!


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you all again for your helpful ideas!

I was pretty down when I realized what all I could NOT eat. I've always been a big eater and this is a big adjustment.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Pat-wcWI said:


> Thank you all again for your helpful ideas!
> 
> I was pretty down when I realized what all I could NOT eat. I've always been a big eater and this is a big adjustment.


I don't understand: I eat EVERYTHING and my diabetes is well under control. 

What do you want to eat that you think you cannot have?

There is sugar-free hot chocolate mix out there, and the odd fistful of chocolate chips does not affect me much (there is a limit of how many fistfuls I eat: one or two is enough).

Large portions of carbs? That IS a hard one! I find that if I eat a big salad before a high carb meal that it helps me manage te cabs and fills me so I can manage on less.

My kid's birthday cake? I can have a piece if I do not eat any carbs at dinner. So I skip the baked potato and eat a piece of cake.

It was also a big adjustment for me, though, as I have to plan my meals out pretty thoroughly


----------



## Gary in AL (Jul 8, 2002)

I dropped my blood sugar reading by 50 points by stopping sugar and carbs. I may eat some every once in a while. Then I am taking supplements gymena, berbina, cinnamon and alpha lipoic acid. I take these on an alternating basis. Gary


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Compare the protein on that Almond Milk with "real" milk. Quite a difference.

Mon


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Be careful about the toast. I had to test my blood sugar at home for quite a while till I learned no bread, no toast. You need to know yr own numbers, and what foods - or which - foods up yr blood sugar. Some of us can never eat bread or a banana, even with a high fiber high protein meal. You'll find your way!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

If you want spaghetti, substitute a spaghetti squash instead. I sautÃ© peppers and onions is a little olive oil, bake the spaghetti squash then shred the squash. Add tomato sauce and boom, a delicious, low fat, low carb meal. And it really does taste good.

When you do eat carbs, make them complex carbs: brown rice instead of white, sweet potato instead of white, whole grain bread instead of white. Your body processes complex carbs more slowly than refined carbs.

Hope this is helpful and that you get a handle on your health issues. God Bless, Sue.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I would be very interested in knowing how something like a store bought loaf of "whole wheat" bread might compare to a loaf of my own home made bread. (My own grinding of wheat berries being the main ingredient, about 3 TBSP of honey and a little unsweetened apple sauce per two pound loaf and maybe 1TBSP of olive oil per loaf... plus a little salt, and a little yeast in some water to get it all going.)


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Carbs are the problem...your body's metabolism cannot see what you're eating. We all have the same problem, a slice of bread and a spoon of sugar are handled in the same manner...turned into calories of glucose used for energy production, with excess stored in those ever-expanding fat cells. The solution is to lose body weight. Hey, not talking skinny here, but when the scale shows a 10% loss you should see improvement. And, the difference in your bread vs store-bought is LOTS of additives. I would choose yours any day, but still limit the amount eaten. First step, cut back to 1/2 slice per meal. You can also temper the fast action of carbs by eating a combination including a protein and fat every time you eat/snack. Limit fruit, as no matter how you look at it, fruit is a carb. Visually cut your plate in half...fill half with veggies, the other half split between meat and carbs. Suggest taking prediabetes quite seriously, as it is a form of diabetes, but is more easily conquered before further problems arise.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

We buy Sara Lee Whole wheat bread when I don't have the time to make it and the recipe I make at home has the same carb count as the store bought. It is the flour and the small amount of sugar to help the yeast rise. I use whole wheat flour (store bought flour and ground at home is the same count) and honey as a sweetener. The thing with whole wheat bread vs white bread or white flour/whole wheat mix is whole wheat takes longer to break down in your system. Honey is a natural sugar vs processed so it is better; both are still carbs in the end though.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you have access to a pool that's an excellent place for low impact exercise. There's just no substitute for keeping muscles toned and processing sugar like they are designed to do.


----------



## 258Pots (Apr 23, 2015)

John Bergman on You tube has a cure for Diabetes, ymmv...


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

he is fun to watch


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

XtreemLee said:


> John Bergman on You tube has a cure for Diabetes, ymmv...


I did not see it on the play list, but looking at his OTHER youtubes I will assume it is basically a weight loss diet. Losing weight can improve diabetes, but since I am skinny I am afraid he has little to offer. My doctor does not want me to lose weight.


----------



## 258Pots (Apr 23, 2015)

Terri said:


> I did not see it on the play list, but looking at his OTHER youtubes I will assume it is basically a weight loss diet. Losing weight can improve diabetes, but since I am skinny I am afraid he has little to offer. My doctor does not want me to lose weight.


Not weight loss, if you search "john bergman diabetes" you should get a couple of hundred videos to choose from. His concept is fairly simple, a modified diet, he says you can be under control and off meds within four days.

In my personal search for health I think proper gut bacteria is critical, and most folks don't have it. If you are seeking help with diabetes with traditional medicine (M.D.'s) I suspect you will be put on a lifetime of medicine. Doctors have no cure, only treatments, they don't believe it can be cured, so why bother, here take some medicine...


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

so true

Dr Tent also has some great videos also


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

XtreemLee said:


> Not weight loss, if you search "john bergman diabetes" you should get a couple of hundred videos to choose from. His concept is fairly simple, a modified diet, he says you can be under control and off meds within four days.


You are right: it is not a weight loss diet'

Then again, when he says "We know vaccine causes diabetes" and that GMO's suck the minerals out of your body, which nobody I heard of is testing for at this time, it makes me doubt what his diet is based on.

Though if anyone here has tried it and successfully cured their type 2 diabetes I would look into it carefully. Very carefully.


For what it is worth he did discuss inflammation, which can contribute to diabetes, but it is not a powerful enough factor so that the removal of inflammation from diet will reverse it. A lot of people in the wild wild west had diabetes and they did not have GMO's or Roundup.

Again, if anybody here has cured their diabetes by using his anti-inflammatory diet I will give it a second look


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I know a few people the had type 2 and reversed it with change in eating, not using his diet but I would guess it is close to it. they basically went organic paleo and got rid of grains.

I was prediabetic and since changing my diet to get rid of grains and going organic brought my blood sugar levels way down and lost about 40 lbs.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Just came on this forum to find info on the neti pot...and here I am b/c I'm possibly 'pre-diabetic'.
Had the 'A1C'-had never heard of it b/4! (Have a new doc, she's a geriatric spec. & wonderful) She told me my test scores & I said it was prolly b/c Molly (her LVN) didn't draw good bld.  Molly laughed & said it was b/c I didn't study for the test good! So she said the a1c was hi both times in the last yr & I'd never heard of it...she explained & I said, "are you sure you just didn't pull that one outta your rear?" 

Anyway, by the time we got done laughing, she didn't even tell me to change much of my diet, or lose any weight...I'm thinking b/c I'm 'bout 30lbs heavier than 40 yrs ago, this has some bearing but she says lose 10 if I want to but no more. Easier said than done. Been trying to do than for 10 yrs. 

All I can think of, after reading all your posts, is to do gluten free? I CAN cut out pasta, bread, taters, rice. I guess that would be easier than going gluten free. I can give up my butterscotch hard candy. Sob. 

Main thing this doc has been trying to do is get my thyroid med right. Sooo, thinking THAT could be the cause of some of these problems...I'm an old RN so I just remember enuf to be dangerous...


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all...
I'm sorry I haven't been back, but my computer crashed and I had to wait to get another one.

I appreciate all the comments here.

I am adjusting quite well to "no sugar". I am avoiding processed carbs, sticking to whole wheat bread and pasta, but only occassionally. I eat tons of veggies, turkey and chicken breast along with extra lean ground beef.

My morning smoothie consists of a handful of mixed greens, baby spinach, kale and broccoli blended with almond milk (for thickness). 3/4 scoop of chocolate protein powder makes it taste better.

As far as exersise, I have been walking about 20 minutes a day, but now have reinjured my knee so am sitting it out for awhile. It happened when I tried strength training to add to my aerobic exercise.

Thank you all again!


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

great to hear, lets us know how your next tests go


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Grama
Have they checked your iodine/iodide levels? Have them do an absorbsion test. They give you 50mg of iodine and then you collect your pee over the next 24 hrs and see how much you pee back out. They should check how much bromine comes out also. If you pee out atleast 90% of that 50mg then you are good. It is estimated 96% of Americans are low in Iodone/iodide. Doctors like to say you get enough iodine in salt but if you eat bakery it has toxic bromine added and that leaches iodine out of you system.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Tricky Grama said:


> Just came on this forum to find info on the neti pot...and here I am b/c I'm possibly 'pre-diabetic'.
> Had the 'A1C'-had never heard of it b/4! (Have a new doc, she's a geriatric spec. & wonderful) She told me my test scores & I said it was prolly b/c Molly (her LVN) didn't draw good bld.  Molly laughed & said it was b/c I didn't study for the test good! So she said the a1c was hi both times in the last yr & I'd never heard of it...she explained & I said, "are you sure you just didn't pull that one outta your rear?"
> 
> Anyway, by the time we got done laughing, she didn't even tell me to change much of my diet, or lose any weight...I'm thinking b/c I'm 'bout 30lbs heavier than 40 yrs ago, this has some bearing but she says lose 10 if I want to but no more. Easier said than done. Been trying to do than for 10 yrs.
> ...


Giving up grain is hard. People love their bread, cereals, cakes etc.. It was hard for me, but we found a lot of things can be made without it...even a most delicious no flour chocolate tort that will make you forget you ever liked "real" cake.  .... in the end, I'm so glad i dropped grain from my diet. I feel 100% better. It's not just the gluten...it's high levels of phytic acid which can damage the gut and allow that gluten to leak out where it was never supposed to go.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Woolieface said:


> Giving up grain is hard. People love their bread, cereals, cakes etc.. It was hard for me, but we found a lot of things can be made without it...even a most delicious no flour chocolate tort that will make you forget you ever liked "real" cake.  .... in the end, I'm so glad i dropped grain from my diet. I feel 100% better. It's not just the gluten...it's high levels of phytic acid which can damage the gut and allow that gluten to leak out where it was never supposed to go.


I felt better when I reduced the grains, but worse when I cut them out entirely. We are all different.

So I still eat grain, just less. When I eat Chinese food the rice is a side dish (2/3 cup or less), when I eat spaghetti the pasta is a smallish side dish and the meat balls are the main course, and so forth and so on. 

I had more energy, and I stopped having to get up and pee at night. I was hungry at first, but that did pass. Thank goodness!!!!


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

it is hard to give up, I'm about 95% reduced. just once in a while I will have some and can feel my joints ache from it the next day... just hard to break


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Deep breath... I got diagnosed WITH DIABETES late May. Blood sugar was something like 500+ Doctor immediately put me on insulin, and started me using glucose meter to do fasting blood sugar reading when I wake up in morning.

Ok, the insulin (started me on small dose) really helped, but I was in 300s. He gave no guidance other than to "knock off the sugar". Not that helpful since I am one of those people that can take or leave sugar, I like fat and salt more than sugar. Drink my coffee black, etc, etc...

So I start reading on web. Jeeze Louise, talk about conflicting confusing info. I get everything from a raw vegan diet to diet with nothing but meat wrapped in a lettuce leaf, and then the glycemic index diet that makes sense except they want to limit you to half cup this, thimble full of that.... doomed to fail just like those super strict calorie counting diets.

Then all the goofy "natural" cures. From glass tomato juice in morning to bitter melon to prickly cactus to five almonds soaked in urine or something. Ok, probably wasnt urine, but just as well be...

And I also find info that individuals can react differently to different foods. I found for instance brown rice spikes my blood sugar almost instantly.

Also my diet is heavy on whole grains. Not much meat and never will be, cant digest the stuff very well. Dairy either. So what the ??? am I supposed to eat? Cant live on kale and spinach.

So find buckwheat has a lot of something called D-chiro-inositol (in the B-vitamin family) which actually helps regulate blood sugar. I like hulled buckwheat fine. Not my favorite "grain", but its ok. And its not really a grain though its used as a grain. Buckwheat plant is related to dock and rhubarb and smartweed. Despite how glycemic index rates it, it doesnt spike my blood sugar even when I eat as much of it as I want. No limiting myself to half a cup grain and handful of spinach leaves. By way if you google buckwheat and diabetes together, you will get scientific study announcements up wazoo that an 'extract' from it has shown promise in type 1 diabetics and maybe helpful to type 2 diabetics. Though they want to make pill out of a patentable artificial version of the "active ingredient". Dont make money telling people to eat lot buckwheat in their diet.

I also increased my consumption of beans and nuts and oily seeds. Spoon of toasted unsalted sesame seeds by way are great snack.

Next doc appt, I am down into 200s. Doc wants me to up my insulin slowly and gives me some pills that are supposed to help the insulin. Wants me to come back June 24. 

My FBS goes back and forth but running average slowly lowers. By 24th I am bouncing around with FBS low of 103 to high of 168. BP is 120/80 and I never did have high cholesterol since my diet has been mostly vegetarian for good part of my life. Doc looks at my readings and scratches his head and says what the heck did you do to go from 300s to low 100s in a month??? See to him, usual diabetic takes like at least six month to do what I did in one month and lot brow beating. While waiting in exam room for him, heard him browbeating some fellow diabetic in another. He hadnt even had real chat about diet with me yet, or losing weight or all that. he was just trying to stabilize me. Felt like telling him I just "knocked off the sugar" like you told me, but didnt think he would appreciate the sarcasm. Told him I was pretty much eating same diet, but substituted buckwheat for ALL other grains and upped my intake of beans, nuts, and oily seeds. He shrugged and said whatever I did, to keep doing it and come back in six month. Wants me to stay on low level of insulin and keep taking the pills. Says goal now is to get below 100 and stay there without dipping down below 70.

Thats my story, make of it what you will. Your mileage may vary. Diabetes feels like end of the world, but it isnt.

Oh and if you dont have one, get a cheap meter and strips and lancet and start paying attention to readings. They are over the counter, no doctor's prescription required. The meters are usually very cheap, they make the money on the strips so look for one with cheapest strips. Cheapest I found are like $7 or $8 for 50 strips. Look at various meters and strips on site like Amazon. Amazon I found is usally about as cheap as you will find on nearly anything they sell. And you will waste some strips. If for instance your drop blood isnt quite big enough you will get an error and have to start again with fresh strip. If you want to see how food affects you, do a reading couple hour after you eat it. Though believe me, if you get into one of the roller coaster blood sugar rides, YOU WILL KNOW IT. Thankfully I only have had relatively few and that was back couple weeks into this. Havent had one for some time now.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Awesome.

Where do you buy your buckwheat? I have never seen it in my local grocery store. Does it come in noodle form or Just as flour?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

If you want to have "fun" pick a day and check your blood sugar every 30 minutes. Interesting.

Mon


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

http://shop.honeyville.com/products/grains/buckwheat/whole-grain-buckwheat-50lb.html

$5 shipping on any size order and they occasionally have sales with 15% or even 20% off. I have bought grain from them for some years now. They drop ship from various points across country so shipping time is very fast. 

Or your local whole foods coop or healthfood store can order it for you from their wholesaler. I dont think buckwheat is big seller unless you live in a Russian community, they like their kasha. Otherwise I really never heard of people using it much except add a bit as flavoring to the wheat flour for buckwheat pancakes. I personally like it cooked just like rice or any other small grain. I cook raw hulled buckwheat, the tradional Russian kasha usually made with toasted buckwheat. Or I have my version of buckwheat pancakes (buckwheat is simple to grind in flour using just coffee grinder, its a soft grain) with raw carob (not toasted -raw carob is naturally sweet) and ginger and cinnamon added. My FBS in morning is especially low if I have those pancakes for my evening meal. Think all those ingredients are good for diabetes. I obviously dont put syrup or other sweetner on them, just small pat of butter.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I will try it!


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Not being overweight was related to helping resolve it for my husband.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Terri said:


> Thanks! I will try it!


If you want to try smaller amount buckwheat, look on Amazon for sellers of it with free shipping. Bob's Red Mill is always safe choice of brands.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Terri said:


> I felt better when I reduced the grains, but worse when I cut them out entirely. We are all different.
> 
> So I still eat grain, just less. When I eat Chinese food the rice is a side dish (2/3 cup or less), when I eat spaghetti the pasta is a smallish side dish and the meat balls are the main course, and so forth and so on.
> 
> I had more energy, and I stopped having to get up and pee at night. I was hungry at first, but that did pass. Thank goodness!!!!


I definitely have to work to keep weight on without grains and go into fat burning mode rapidly if I don't each a lot of potatoes and fruit. My stomach just became ultra sensitive to seed sourced foods so it's a choice I have to make between stuffing my face like a sumo wrestler or dealing with acid reflux and poor nutritional absorption. I miss peanutbutter though


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Peanuts are a legume and not high carb. When I say that I mean unsalted NATURAL peanut butter (ground up roasted peanuts only), not the hydrogenated HFCS kinds of commercial peanut butter. Diabetics like everybody else better to stay away from the hydrogenated fats and HFCS.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Not wanting to turn this into a buckwheat buying thread, but noticed I am running low since I am using it for nearly all my grain needs. The Honeyville stuff unless you get their 20% discount (think they offer it for week or so couple times a year) is kinda high.

So went searching to see what I could find. Usually I dont look super close on Amazon unless it offers free shipping. But sometimes it pays. Angelina's Gourmet is selling 25# bag hulled buckwheat and its within couple cents per pound (shipped price) of the Honeyville 50# bag (shipped price) WITH the 20% discount. Both little over $2.60 a pound shipped. Surprised me! Hoping the quality is similar, the Honeyville stuff is pretty good quality without lot broken pieces and dust.

Sorry Honeyville, but cant wait for your 20% off deal to show up, so Angelina it is this time, and in future if quality is good, since I dont have to wait around for a sale with Angelina. Also happy to be able to buy in smaller quantity during summer heat and humidity. Not great time of year to store bulk grain.

Unfortunately the small packages of buckwheat, like Bob's Red Mill, are up around $4 to $5 a pound shipped. Bob's grains are always top notch, but only sell in smallish packages.


----------

